# dark brown spotting



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

hi peter,

sorry to be graphic! i have been on gonal f and sniffing synerol for ovulation induction treatmeant cos i dont ovulate and keep getting "functional " cysts, so they say.
on the 29th jan i had another scan but i had a period come during that time, which lasted 28th-3rd feb (it was not a very heavy period) the lady said to stop the gonal f and sniffing on the 29th and she said the bleed was prbabbly a sign that things was settling down, because a few days before she scanned me and i had too many follicules all at once, but on the 29th jan when she scanned again i was down to having 2 follicules there. but the 29th of jan was the day that she said she is stoppping treatmeant and now my next step will be ivf and she booked me a consultation for 8th april.

sorry im not very good at puting things into words,..il get to the point....well the thing is,ive now had some very dark brown spotting, but not much at all, this started on 24th feb and i still have it now, its only spotting so its not a period
my question is -what do u think this is? as i know its about day 31 today from my last bleed, and i was expecting to have had a proper period by now.
do u think that maybe i could be pregnant (because when she stopped treatmeant she said that i might ovulate on my own with the 2 follicules that was there)
or is this just wishfull thinking?

thanx peter
love kelly x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kelly,

Spontaneous spotting and bleeding is very common, has no particular meaning and we do not truly know the cause. It is unlikely that you are pregnant but you may like to do a test to be sure.

Hope this helps!

Peter



kelly24 said:


> hi peter,
> 
> sorry to be graphic! i have been on gonal f and sniffing synerol for ovulation induction treatmeant cos i dont ovulate and keep getting "functional " cysts, so they say.
> on the 29th jan i had another scan but i had a period come during that time, which lasted 28th-3rd feb (it was not a very heavy period) the lady said to stop the gonal f and sniffing on the 29th and she said the bleed was prbabbly a sign that things was settling down, because a few days before she scanned me and i had too many follicules all at once, but on the 29th jan when she scanned again i was down to having 2 follicules there. but the 29th of jan was the day that she said she is stoppping treatmeant and now my next step will be ivf and she booked me a consultation for 8th april.
> ...


----------

